# Hello and looking for a few ideas.



## geofftirr (Dec 25, 2011)

Hello new member here who has been lurking for a while. So I am looking for pointers on a couple of things. First I am getting back-into woodworking after having spent the last several years building my video business to the point of stability. I am now starting to spend a lot more time out in the shop and have started to run out of things I can do for the house. Consequently I have started thinking about selling some of the small stuff and am wondering if it is even worth the etsy/ebay listings to sell stuff these days. I am trying to avoid starting another business so much as having something to keep me busy when my primary business gets slow as things tend to do for 3 months every summer here in Dallas.

Second is can anybody recommend a good cabinet design software suite, this would be for my kitchen and possibaly future projects. I am old enough that I did learn to do this by hand in the late 90s but I would preferr the ease of being able to compare styles and use computer generated board footage calculations for pricing. If those options are available.


----------



## kcrandy (Jan 1, 2009)

Run out of things to do for the house? I've just installed bamboo ceilings in our two bathrooms and love them and with an old house that was quite a challenge! Just kidding. I've put your post on my watchlist because I'm curious too about affordable software to do what you want to be done.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Welcome to Ljs
Good luck with your sales.


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

How about google sketchup? It's free, capable, easy-they say; I can draw a rectangle! I've seen some pretty amazing things ccome from people who have mastered it.

Steve


----------



## geofftirr (Dec 25, 2011)

Sketch-up would do it but I am looking for something closer to a cad program which would theoretically have options to help me calculate materials usage and possibly even cost. Mostly want something I can easily draw up a few options for to compare for the wife as she has full veto on anything involving the kitchen or bath. Note I could also do this in after effects but as I am not looking to do the work involved with a full 3D walkthrough it would be way overkill. I have seen several little software suites and even a few I-pad apps for stuff like basic landscape design, home decorating and I had thought even kitchen design. The kind of stuff you use to get a basic virtual image without having to draw every last line. That will come later but as I have a fairly large kitchen With something like 30 cabinets right now I am looking at playing with the quantity and layout if I do go and replace them.


----------



## dannelson (Nov 28, 2011)

I purchased cabinet planner about 4 months ago and didnt use it until yesterday after my computer crashed and I re installed it . Its really easy to use and affordable $80 bucks ish developed by a cabinet maker in wisconsin, works well , cut lists ,custom design , you can change specifics for construction and it has 3d Im not with the company in any way just a happy user


----------



## ScottN (Jan 24, 2011)

I also bought cabinet planner. Its basic and worked fine for me in the past. The best free program that I have seen is ecabinets.


----------

